

Anyone knows what's up with Bitbucket?  - Stasyan

It's been down for at least 4 hours already
======
sgricci
According to their twitter account, they are were narrowing it down to an
issue with NFS: <https://twitter.com/#!/bitbucket>

They also mention they will have a blog post detailing the outage.

